

Border security bugging travelers' conversations in Canada makes TSA look mild - alister
http://www.thestar.com/iphone/news/canada/politics/article/1213052--ottawa-to-eavesdrop-on-travellers-entering-exiting-canada

======
alister
I remember a time when mere camera surveillance in public places was
considered unacceptable.

